
Building Beautiful Command Line Interfaces with Python - dacodanelson
https://codeburst.io/building-beautiful-command-line-interfaces-with-python-26c7e1bb54df
======
androidgirl
I personally stick with plain old argparse for 90% of my command line python
apps, but when I need something with more utility/higher abstractions I reach
for Click as the author mentions. Click is in a sweet spot in my opinion.

A new package that is interesting is Nubia, by Facebook. You can create
interactive shells or use it as a traditional CLI. However, it currently
supports only python 3.6/7, I believe, and getting started with it could be
challenging as there currently aren't complete docs. The source code is fairly
easy to read, however, and it's intuitive after a point.

~~~
dacodanelson
I'm going to have to look into Click then, I've stumbled on this article while
doing some research (actually, I did some research about 2 days before and
then Google Now or whatever it's called recommended it to me in my feed, but
same diff) and will be giving it a try, but I'll try Click as well.

As far as Nubia, I have to say I'm probably a bit biased but I will refuse to
use any tools built by Facebook. I would want to do a full source audit
beforehand because I trust them not to put some analytics in there about as
far as I could throw one of their datacenters.

------
nuclx
Click is like really smooth. It just clicked for me.

